# MiniDumps



## digitalerr0r (Jul 10, 2008)

Can someone please execute these minidumps and post back the information i can't get the symbols to work on vista. ( the minidumps are from windows xp service pack 2)

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2008)

just configure your symbol retriever in visual studio correctly and it will download whatever symbols you need


----------

